# Jagged Alliance 2 v.1.02 auf v.1.06 patchen



## HELP (2. März 2005)

weis jemand wo ich nen patch für jagged alliance 2 v.1.02 auf v.1.06 patchen kann? will nämlich cheats benutzen. 
wäre cool wenn jemand mir so nen patch zuschicken kann, egal wie hauptsache ich krieg den patch.
slury@arcor.de
DANKE


----------



## Eniman (2. März 2005)

HELP am 02.03.2005 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> weis jemand wo ich nen patch für jagged alliance 2 v.1.02 auf v.1.06 patchen kann? will nämlich cheats benutzen.
> wäre cool wenn jemand mir so nen patch zuschicken kann, egal wie hauptsache ich krieg den patch.
> slury@arcor.de
> DANKE



http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=563&tid=3464241&x=25


----------



## Alinor (2. März 2005)

HELP am 02.03.2005 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> will nämlich cheats benutzen.



Cheaten? bei JA2 cheaten????

Was is mit dieser Welt passiert?


----------



## BEAST (2. März 2005)

DA GEHTS WEITER: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=4&tid=3464241


----------

